# USAF G519 Original



## Jesse McCauley (Jun 9, 2020)

From Wright Patterson AFB just outside of Dayton. 

Purchased from son of original owner as his father had left it.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jun 9, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jun 9, 2020)

Cool find.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 9, 2020)

Jesse was kind enough to send me a couple of pictures of this bike to discuss before he bought it.

From what he told me, and observing the markings on the bike, I came up with the following history, though I'm happy for others to add to it where I"ve missed things.

MG148696 probably has frame date code K7, July 1943 (to be confirmed). the 'Sweetheart' chainring and straight bar frame are correct for this time period. The rear hub is a Morrow, the original probably dated M2., second quarter 1943.  (to be confirmed).

It was built about a month before mine (MG154118) as part of the last big batch of G519's. At this point in US production history many companies were producing all out in preparation for the invasion of Europe, and several bicycles from this batch were found in europe.

From the paint on the bb, this bike started life in the usual Olive Drab, and was subsequently repainted yellow and then blue.

We"ve seen a couple in post war US Air Force blue when found. The US Army Air Force's were part of the US Army during WW2, and didn't become US Air Force until 1947, so there was a lot of common equipment between the two services.

From the committee hearing below, held in February 1950, it is apparent that the bike would have been painted blue sometime after 1950, and the colour was 'Strato Blue'.











I haven't yet seen a yellow USAAF G519, (redline1968 has an original Navy used bike, painted yellow for the same reasons) but do know it was common to paint flight line vehicles yellow to prevent accidents with aircraft.

Here's a USAAF G503 in yellow, acting as a 'follow me' vehicle.








Jesse had been told that the bike had come from Wright Patterson AFB. Considering the marking DMMFFD PAINT SHOP BLDG 105.

With this information, I did a little research and found that Building 105 is indeed the paint shop at Wright Patterson. The note I read in the W-P house newspaper says that Building 105, Paint Shop, should be evacuated in case of Tornadoes. (!)







The 4950th Test Wing mentioned had a sub organisation called Development Manufacturing and Modification Facility (1 FD short!) based at Wright Patterson. It's a big coincidence if it isn't this. However, I'm not sure what the FD is for. Possibly Flight Development?

Also, it means this bike was serving into at least the 1970's, which wouldn't surprise me given that I still see WW2 british bikes on UK RAF airfields.



 

*                         4950th Test Wing - Wikipedia                     *




                                                                en.wikipedia.org              











Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## johan willaert (Jun 9, 2020)

Nice one!


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Jun 9, 2020)

Nice example!  This is the second G503 that I have seen come out of Wright Patterson.  Roger Armburst found one at or near Wright Patterson back around 2004 or there abouts.  It was a 1944 Huffman and still had a Wright Patterson placard on it between the two top frame tubes.  Unless it has been removed I believe that Huffman is presently on display in the Bicycle Museum of America a privately owned museum in Ohio.

Regards,
Bill


----------



## Bozman (Jun 10, 2020)

From one of my Air Force Officer friends: DMMFFD 
Director of Material Management Fit For Duty. Old logistics nomenclature for custom fab components, refurbished components, or new items certified for ops. Basically an output of Quality Assurance function back when “good enough for government work” meant equipment meets the highest MilSpec/standards.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 4, 2020)

Finally got this bike in hand! 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackcat (Oct 4, 2020)

Hello Jesse;
Happy for you, a nice acquisition 
Regards;
Serge


----------



## fat tire trader (Oct 7, 2020)

It's really neat that you got the story along with it. When I stripped the red paint off of my Dayton, I uncovered gold lettering on the headlight that spells out "Joe's". So I have GI Joe's bike. I wonder who he was and what base he was at...


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 18, 2020)

Updated series of photos with the addition of a period correct military issue tool pack and ID from Wright Patterson courtesy of @New Mexico Brant


----------



## tryder (Oct 18, 2020)

Great photos. The bike looks very cool against that old graffitied fence. I like the close ups of the tool pack and military id, and the blue and yellow painted over head badge. "Worn Art" for sure. Thanks.


----------

